# MO River Bowfishing



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

hows the bowfishing on the river? whats legal to shoot out there? what big fish can I expect to see?! After doing some coyote hunting along the river this past weekend, there are some nice backwaters and areas that will flood up for the spawn; cant wait! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All non game fish.

http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/fish/index.html#archery


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Mostly carp and gar in the river. Buffalo and common carp...a few big 'uns..mostly 5-6 lb. Gar are small.

Fishing regs list game and non-game species.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

In SD you can shoot game fish on the river this year as well as other lakes. Which is pretty cool.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

how about local lakes around Bis or close, besides Sakeawea;?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a buddy from Beulah that fished the Tail Race and Sak all the time. I got him hooked on bowfishing and he was pumped to try it out West. Said there were some hog carp out there. Never heard if he tried it or not, but good luck if you do! Wish I could go out there and try.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Jmnhunter said:


> how about local lakes around Bis or close, besides Sakeawea;?


Nelson, Audubon, New Johns....lots of lakes in Kidder and Lamoure counties.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

tumblebuck said:


> Jmnhunter said:
> 
> 
> > how about local lakes around Bis or close, besides Sakeawea;?
> ...


the club out of Minot puts on a good tourney at Audobon its a fun lake to shoot also north lake next to Audobon and if you are bank walking dont forget the canal


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

tumblebuck said:


> Jmnhunter said:
> 
> 
> > how about local lakes around Bis or close, besides Sakeawea;?
> ...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Are there alot of areas that flood from the river? anyone here of Mcdowell Dam having carp/buff/gar?
that Nelson lake must have some huge fish in there if that stays open all year round! :sniper:


----------

